# Thiel Pocket Watch



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Picture not available I'm afraid - but this is a fairly clean looking Thiel pocket watch, blued steel hands, sub seconds at 6 o'clock position. Incoming in a bumper bundle of watches yesterday, and not my thing. Definitely needs worked upon - the stem and winder is missing so can't even tell if it will wind, set or run. Stem tube looks "iffy" to me, might be bent or out of line, haven't had back off to be sure. Case cosmetically about 7/10 at best, but dial and hands 9 to 9.5/10









Anyhow, anyone want it? otherwise it goes into the box under the bed to be sold on fleabay as part of another outgoing bumper bundle. Looks failry modern to be honest, dial and crystal are unmarked. Case ca 47mm dia, crystal and dial ca 40mm, case depth ca 10mm rising to around 13mm centre of domed crystal.

Happy to bubblewrap and jiffybag it off to anyone who wants it and who would pop a wee donation into any of their local childrens charity or hospice/ward if they find it can be used for spares or a fixer-upper.

Fair?

Thiel is/was part of Ruhla at one time maybe? so it's a GDR product I would think


----------

